# SKIDKINGS VBC JANUARY 1ST RIDE LIKE YOUR CRAZY RIDE



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 15, 2017)

YES YES YES ! IT'S THE SKIDKINGS JANUARY 1ST RIDE ! SKIDKINGS ! LET'S RIDE! RIDE LIKE YOUR CRAZY RIDE ( HAVE TO BE CRAZY TO RIDE ON JANUARY 1ST) BUT AFTER ALL IT IS THE 14TH ANNUAL JANUARY 1ST RIDE . MEET AT THE WORLD FAMOUSE SPAR TAVERN AT 11AM FOR MEET AND GREET. RIDE AT 12:30 or so.. DRESS WARM ,REMEMBER WE RIDE RAIN OR SHINE! 
LETS SEE THOSE CRAZY NECK TIES AGAIN !


----------



## frampton (Jan 2, 2018)

How many riders this year? Looked like a big turnout.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2018)

91 was the final count..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 2, 2018)

Where are the pics?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2018)

Here ya go .Cool awesome day January 1st was .Nice way to start the new year with 91 SKIDKINGS , nice crisp day low 40's in the sun , mid 30's in the shade .With the help of Sue Hansen and Betty Simpson, A small auction with Nick Nickolas as the auctioneer we raised $600,00 for Parkinson's desease awareness. Great job and thank you to all who donated to this cause.Thanks to Cathy and the Spar tavern for the hospitality ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2018)

a few more


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2018)

a few


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 4, 2018)

Great turn out and pics.


----------

